
Virtual Linux Remote Desktop - wheresvic1
https://technicalsourcery.net/posts/virtual-linux-remote-desktop/
======
amanzi
I do this often but a little less complicated than what is proposed here.

* Start with an Ubuntu Server base

* Install tasksel: sudo apt install tasksel

* Install the Xubuntu core desktop: sudo tasksel install xubuntu-core

* Install XRDP: sudo apt install xrdp

Then two small changes to make XRDP work:

* sed -i 's/allowed_users=console/allowed_users=anybody/g' /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config

* echo "startxfce4" > ~/.Xclients

Give the machine a reboot and you're good to go. You can log in with an RDP
client and continue configuring as you see fit.

~~~
zamadatix
What's the difference between "taskel install xubunutu-core" and "apt install
xubuntu-core"?

~~~
amanzi
Really not sure. I've always just done it with tasksel. If "apt install
xubuntu-core" gives the same result, then there's no need to install tasksel
first.

------
viraptor
> systemctl disable unattended-upgrades

That's a bad advice and it really has no place in this article. Please leave
your automatic update in place.

------
microwavecamera
Cool guide but I'd change one thing:

    
    
      echo mynewuser:mynewpassword | sudo chpasswd
    

If you set the password using echo like this it will log the plaintext
password in the current user's .bash_history file.

~~~
dekhn
depending on the bash version, prepending a space will cause the command to
not be logged.

------
equalunique
These types of setups have their uses! I have tried to achieve similar setups
in the past using a Fedora VM running VNC server and a Chromebook running VNC
client. One pain point that you might not expect is how the client handles the
Crtl, Alt, and Windows key modifiers. Browser-based clients especially will
not pass these through, and thust interfacing with the remote system is
usually not as convenient as many newcomers expect.

------
number6
Maybe I am missing something, but why doesn't he just do an xforward via ssh
-x?

~~~
cuchulain
Using x2go means you get a persistent desktop: your apps are left running when
you close the session, and you can resume where you left off when you
reconnect.

------
couchand
I appreciate the general sentiment in having a reproducible work environment.
But I must ask if the complexity of running and tunneling X is needed -- what
desktop software are you running in this environment?

------
dekhn
personally I found xrdp server w/ RDP client works great.

~~~
indigodaddy
Same here. Works great. I've used x2go before years ago, and it works fine but
it's just over-complicated IMO. xrdp is simple, easy to setup, and just use
and RDP client.

